

A Camera 10 Microns Thick that Creates Images with Math - ColinWright
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/07/08/scientists-develop-a-camera-10-microns-thick-that-creates-images-with-math/

======
ColinWright
There's a litte more information in this submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2745270>

The lunk to paper in this one seems no longer to exist, and it's very
derivative, so go read that one instead.

